# Anorexic Goats- Feed



## LOLamancha (Jul 25, 2017)

_Hello Everyone, I'm looking for everyone whom raises dairy goats input on how to get Anorexic nanny Lamancha's to gain weight safely. The lady I bought them from sent me old pics of them being fat and healthy. When they arrived here, they were anorexic. Body score 1-10 they would be 1-2 at best.

 She was big into milking them as she sold the milk and sadly didn't care that the weight drop was this significant. They eat well, are DOB 2012 models. I of coarse have them in quarantine through the deworming process which should be around one month and 15days. I will check fecals prior to open pasture release. They were dewormed yesterday with goat/sheep oral Cydectin proper weight dosage. _
 I will do a second dosage in another week. Famacha lid score was normal one, a bit lighter on the other.

 They are on a mix of Noble Goat pellet & sweet feed 1 &1/2 cup am/pm. Also fresh grass cut and tossed in the run. Alfa-hay supplements. 

 What do you recommend? 

I was thinking of adding whole corn, I'm a bit concerned by the Summer Heat here in FL.
Then Beet pulp? I've used it in the past with corn-  usually that combo was in the fall- winter.

They were wasting a lot of grain, So I did a make shift creep feeder for them. It has helped with eliminating wastage.

Thank you for your input


----------



## babsbag (Jul 25, 2017)

How about Calf Manna?  I struggle with skinny goats all summer long in CA, the heat has a lot to do with that.  I use beet pulp, alfalfa hay, BOSS, noble goat, alfalfa pellets, a local goat mix that looks like COB but has 16% protein, Power Phat, and every other feed supplement known to mankind and some of them still look awful.  I would be careful with the corn, or at least introduce it slowly.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

LOLamancha said:


> _Hello Everyone, I'm looking for everyone whom raises dairy goats input on how to get Anorexic nanny Lamancha's to gain weight safely. The lady I bought them from sent me old pics of them being fat and healthy. When they arrived here, they were anorexic. Body score 1-10 they would be 1-2 at best.
> 
> She was big into milking them as she sold the milk and sadly didn't care that the weight drop was this significant. They eat well, are DOB 2012 models. I of coarse have them in quarantine through the deworming process which should be around one month and 15days. I will check fecals prior to open pasture release. They were dewormed yesterday with goat/sheep oral Cydectin proper weight dosage. _
> I will do a second dosage in another week. Famacha lid score was normal one, a bit lighter on the other.
> ...


I am in fl. Peanut hay is in season here.


----------



## LOLamancha (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you Babsbag, I can't believe I forgot about that! I used to use it on my weanlings and golden oldies back when I raised camelids. I just picked up a bag of Calf Manna  what ratio do you use 25% or 50% mixed in with the other feed. I used to do 50% with the hard weight gainers- camelids, but goats I'm still learning ratios etc.
 Is BOSS the pour on Insecticide? That's all I could find online about it.
 I'm definitely Planning to put them on the some local stuff too. Around here- I have the choice of either 'Citrus Pellets at 9% protein', or what I was leaning more towards 'Brewers Grain at 30% Protein'.
55 gallon barrels 350#s of brewers grain for 20 bucks.

My TBD Mix will be: Noble Goat, Sweet, Calf Manna, Brewer Grain, Black SunFlower Seeds, alfalfa pellets, etc.
alfalfa hay/orchard mix etc

Farmer Connie, I love Peanut Hay It's amazing stuff. Really puts the coat shine on horses and I've never met a critter that didn't like the stuff 
Sadly I live in the lower part of FL North Port area, where I never can find local Peanut hay. We have to drive out to Arcadia to get anything decent and not crazy over priced. 


 Hope these girls gain weight fast!

Thank you all


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 26, 2017)

LOLamancha said:


> They are on a mix of Noble Goat pellet & sweet feed 1 &1/2 cup am/pm.


This is probably a HUGE culprit of why they are so thin. This is not near enough feed for full sized lamancha goats. My dwarf goats eat more than this when in milk 

You can get the calf manna, instructions are on the bag. But you need to start upping the feed.
Can you take pics of the feed tags (of the feed you are using)

Check the fecals now, don't wait. Have them checked for cocci as well.



LOLamancha said:


> Also fresh grass cut and tossed in the run. Alfa-hay supplements.


She needs to have hay available 24/7!! You need to get her on high quality hay, not just grass clippings.
What alfalfa supplements? How much? I have found when it comes to alfalfa products, getting good, dairy quality alfalfa hay is far superior than pellets or dried, bagged alfalfa.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 26, 2017)

Do they have minerals available?
Will they eat more than 1.5 cups of feed, or are you limiting intake?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 26, 2017)

Have fecals done ASAP then...
Test for CAE, Johnes, and maybe even CL... but the first two should be priority.

Severe mineral deficiencies will cause skinny unthrifty goats as well and generally when they are super thin regular bagged minerals will not be enough to fix the issue.
Cobalt deficiency will cause anemia and most bagged minerals do not have enough to make any difference for the goat.

Increasing feed slowly, as others have mentioned, is also going to make a difference.

What region are you in?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 26, 2017)

BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds and it looks like you are already using it. I don't use any pour on insecticides unless you count poultry dust for lice.

I feed the calf manna at the rate on the bag, 1/2 lb a day. My one goat got pretty sick when she ate too much so I am careful and they do love it.


----------

